# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Mirena in combinatie met pil ?

## marjov

Hallo,
Mijn dochter heeft nu een jaar de mirena. Hiervoor slikte zij de diana pil voor acne. Nu zij het spiraaltje heeft, komen de puistjes op haar rug terug. Weet iemand of ze de dianapil mag slikken i.c.m. de mirena ?

----------


## Sanne&Daan

hoi hoi, ik weet niet of dat kan, maar het lijkt mij het beste als ze naar de huisarts gaat en het aan hem of haar vraagt, die weet het wel..
groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Gaat je dochter dan niet téveel hormonen krijgen met én de pil én de mirena???
Volgens mij gaat het het één of het ander moeten zijn...
Weet haar arts of dermatoloog hier geen oplossing voor? Zijn er geen goede produkten die de puistjes kunnen tegengaan die de Diane35 kunnen vervangen? Ik zou daar eerst eens naar informeren...maar teveel hormonen in haar lichaam zou ik ten zeerste proberen te vermijden!

----------


## marjov

Hallo,
Bedankt voor jullie reactie !
Ik heb inmiddels contact gehad met de huisarts en die zei dat het niet kon.
DE gyneacoloog echter, die ik daarna heb gebeld, zei dat het WEL kon omdat mirena alleen plaatselijk hormonen afgeeft. 
Ze is inmiddels begonnen met diana en de puistjes zijn zo goed als weg.Ze heeft ook veel minder buikpijn als zonder pil.

Ze overweegt wel om mirena te laten verwijderen.

----------

